# One of the biggest reasons I prep...



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I normally don't do this. I normally don't promote pundits or other people who hype the apocalypse and such. Most of them are clueless speculators with too much time on their hands. But when I saw this, it was a bit chilling to watch. Yes, this movie is a bit dated (2007) and most of you here have probably seen it before and probably didn't watch the whole thing. I understand. But I got to give my man AJ credit here. He has a ton of FACTUAL history, plain as day observations, and opinions based on historical facts that I could NOT disprove. Some of his references are a bit misguided....which I don't consider to be his fault because like everyone else, he has no "need to know." Such as at 2h:14m in he mentions the guys giving them "murderous looks" for filming them. The looks were not because they were powerful people, but because in Turkey its viewed as offensive (an illegal to women) to photograph/film people without their consent. This stuff plus sifting through credible intel versus propaganda can be extrememly difficult to do. As a representative of MYSELF, I will support approximately 80% of this video. In my OPINION (based on knowledge I have acquired throughout my career), I believe that 80% to be factual. Still a scary number IMO. So if you have a few spare hours, give it a watch. Some of you will be nervous after, some of you will probably laugh hysterically. But if ANY of it's true, the question remains...how can WE win?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Endgame is what it is brother, watch the movie Elysium


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is that on NETFLIX?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Endgame is what it is brother, watch the movie Elysium


Can't stand Matt Damon(political reasons), and ever since seeing her *jugglets* in "Nell", Jodie Foster hasn't really been a draw for me.
Is it worth the pain?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn Kauboy...tell me how you really feel. I thought she had nice jugglets...they can't all be double d's my friend.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> I will check it out! Thanks!


Which one, Endgame or Jodie Fosters jugglets?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Jugglets.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> The Jugglets.


Personally I like Tutties...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I was going to comment, but I just ran out of things to say...:shock:::clapping::::saber::


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

BOOBS ! God bless good ol' American BOOBS !


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

jugglets? tutties? boobies? just wondering if this is some sort of new way to distinguish size? No more A, B. C, D? this will make bra shopping even harder what if you are a double boobie?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Or if you have a uni-boob...LOL!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hate to divert the topic from boobs as they are such a worthy topic but just did a search on Amazon and both movies mentioned in the thread are available so adding them to my watchlist.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well played ma'am....well played


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well never mind, I was mistaken. It says Endgame is currently unavailable. Boo! Don't know why it let me add it to my watchlist without mentioning that fact first.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

You can watch it on Youtube....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Bah. Ok...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well never mind, I was mistaken. It says Endgame is currently unavailable. Boo! Don't know why it let me add it to my watchlist without mentioning that fact first.


And I still don't know what bra size I should be looking for................


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> And I still don't know what bra size I should be looking for................


Well I only have your avatar to go by but I'd say out of jugglets, tutties, boobies you'd be boobies.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Who needs bras? They just get in the way. Smokin says NO MORE BRAS IN MY THREAD!!!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Who needs bras? They just get in the way. Smokin says NO MORE BRAS IN MY THREAD!!!


OMG YES! best suggestion I've heard all day.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Completely agree!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Holy crap...EVERY MAN's dream. Two women just took off their bra's for me. I honestly...am beyond flattered. I humbly will keep my reserve and say, "Thank you for being comfortable enough to be free around me."


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it too early for Friday night? I am so done with this week....


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Holy crap...EVERY MAN's dream. Two women just took off their bra's for me. I honestly...am beyond flattered. I humbly will keep my reserve and say, "Thank you for being comfortable enough to be free around me."


you got it babe, kicking off the jeans right now. don't fall on the floor and hurt yourself


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Is it too early for Friday night? I am so done with this week....


You're almost there!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> you got it babe, kicking off the jeans right now. don't fall on the floor and hurt yourself


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> you got it babe, kicking off the jeans right now. don't fall on the floor and hurt yourself


Cold showers coming my way...got it.



Kahlan said:


> You're almost there!


I know we are, right...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


you want pics of my butt? or Smokin falling on the floor and hurting himself?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> you want pics of my butt? or Smokin falling on the floor and hurting himself?


Hell...Mish would be happy with both.

Except...I'm sitting in a chair and I really haven't had much to drink. I don't see myself falling out anytime soon...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Hell...Mish would be happy with both.
> 
> Except...I'm sitting in a chair and I really haven't had much to drink. I don't see myself falling out anytime soon...


Hmm wanna make a wager on that? Bet I could make you....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> you want pics of my butt? or Smokin falling on the floor and hurting himself?


I've seen Smokin fall on his face already. hehe I would rather see you in exactly what you're wearing right now.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Make me what?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ark has discovered an interesting thread... Ark is patiently waiting for pics... Arks tail is wagging...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> I've seen Smokin fall on his face already.


Details!!!



Smokin04 said:


> Make me what?





Smokin04 said:


> I'm sitting in a chair and I really haven't had much to drink. I don't see myself falling out anytime soon...


This...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Ark has discovered an interesting thread... Ark is patiently waiting for pics... Arks tail is wagging...


I accept PayPal.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I would...except posting "graphic" pics is against the forum rules...mods can the ladies get a waiver just this once?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Well I would...except posting "graphic" pics is against the forum rules...mods can the ladies get a waiver just this once?


You will have to ask the Mrs.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> I've seen Smokin fall on his face already. hehe I would rather see you in exactly what you're wearing right now.


I wear what all nurses wear silly


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I accept PayPal.


Yay! Do you accept 3rd party payment? I have access to oddapples PayPal account... I think he should take one for the team. It's good for morale!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Currently, I am not bound to a Mrs. I have had 2 in the past...and I wasn't right for them. I guess things happen for a reason.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I wear what all nurses wear silly
> 
> View attachment 8159


Is it weird that I have that outfit? I wore it when I went through my hookers and blow phase....(waiting for Mish to call me out on pics LMMFAO!!!!)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Yay! Do you accept 3rd party payment? I have access to oddapples PayPal account... I think he should take one for the team. It's good for morale!


LOL Click the Yahoo link and we'll talk about the transaction.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Never!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Is it weird that I have that outfit? I wore it when I went through my hookers and blow phase....(waiting for Mish to call me out on pics LMMFAO!!!!)


You showed them to me that one night while we...... Oh shit!!I don't think I was supposed to talk about that night. I'M SORRY!! Please don't tell them what I did!!! LOL


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Is it weird that I have that outfit? I wore it when I went through my hookers and blow phase....(waiting for Mish to call me out on pics LMMFAO!!!!)


This is just way tmi!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Like Mr. Rogers, I'm living in the land of make believe.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Like Mr. Rogers, I'm living in the land of make believe.


Did you mean fantasy world? what are you thinking about Smokin?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> You showed them to me that one night while we...... Oh shit!!I don't think I was supposed to talk about that night. I'M SORRY!! Please don't tell them what I did!!! LOL


What you did was wear a silly hat and walk backwards all night. I fell asleep with broken dreams and secretly died inside...wait was it THAT night? Ohh....wait, no that was my 2nd wedding night.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Did you mean fantasy world? what are you thinking about Smokin?


Swimming pools.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Did you mean fantasy world? what are you thinking about Smokin?


tirednurse is feelin feisty tonight!! Me likey!!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> tirednurse is feelin feisty tonight!! Me likey!!


tired nurse is tired of dealing with whiney sick people and would rather play than finish this stupid charting I am doing on my other computer. Wanna come play?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> tired nurse is tired of dealing with whiney sick people and would rather play than finish this stupid charting I am doing on my other computer. Wanna come play?


Sweetheart, be careful what you ask for. I would love to play.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok so since you two have each other that means Smokin is all mine right?!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've heard this weird rumor lately. If women were to shed their clothes and post pictures to this mysterious place called prepperforums.net than their life expectancy would triple and said women would become richer than their wildest fantasies. I for one don't believe this. I need proof. Hehe!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

You ladies rock. I'm going to quit before I say something stupid...good night all. This thread will probably get amazing after I crash...but I have to work in a couple hours.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> You ladies rock. I'm going to quit before I say something stupid...good night all. This thread will probably get amazing after I crash...but I have to work in a couple hours.


Chicken...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I've heard this weird rumor lately. If women were to shed their clothes and post pictures to this mysterious place called prepperforums.net than their life expectancy would triple and said women would become richer than their wildest fantasies. I for one don't believe this. I need proof. Hehe!


Are you enjoying this thread or is that a chainsaw?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is amazing. After reading this thread, I feel like our friend Odd Apple must feel every day after reading our stuff. Very strange indeed...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mike, you big softy....careful swimming to the deep end with the pirhannas. My blood was in the water and they're feeding. The will eat you up mercillessly. MrsInor will have to throw you a floaty ring....good night and good luck.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Are you enjoying this thread or is that a chainsaw?


Chainsaw for sure...I'm out because you're about to scare me.



Kahlan said:


> Chicken...


Pussy.



tirednurse said:


> tired nurse is tired of dealing with whiney sick people and would rather play than finish this stupid charting I am doing on my other computer. Wanna come play?


No...I'm tapping out. Your intimidation knows no limits tonight. Punch the whiners in the face for me eh?

Good night all.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Did you mean fantasy world? what are you thinking about Smokin?


Turtles

(Chocolate)


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok now this thread just got _good_!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Speaking of turtles...sorry couldn't resist...





And NO, lets not let this becoming a music thread.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Or if you have a uni-boob...LOL!


 I like that quote from the gen. good stuff.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Which one, Endgame or Jodie Fosters jugglets?


Like I said before, you a bad bad girl!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Like I said before, you a bad bad girl!


Why Keith I'm sure I don't know what you mean....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Uh huh


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Are we starting this party thread again?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well this _was_ a good thread but I'm not the one who brought it back to life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bet its good but I dont watch many movies since it dont go well with the classic country which is always crooning in the background. Can you give us the gist of it? Where is the Gister?

Url removed due to virus threat.


----------

